# Yay Goldie!



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

After what seemed like months, Goldie finally kidded last night! She did it all on her own, with apparently no complications. She had passed her placenta already this morning when I did morning chores.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats !


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yay! Where are the pics?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats., pics?


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

I had to get better pictures, neither my iPad or phone took good ones this morning. Goldie and babies looked like blobs


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Good job Goldie!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cuties! Love the black/white one...boys? girls?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahooo GOldie..congrats they are adorable!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done Goldie  Congratulations :stars:


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

The black and white one is a girl, and the white one is a boy, just what I had people waiting for


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Yay Goldie! Beautiful babies! Goldie looks so proud :-D


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats wonderful ! Apparently Goldie takes special orders , lolol.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats!! They are adorable!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

so cute - nice that you got what you wanted


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess Pansy didn't want to be left out in the baby department. She kidded a single doe tonight.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay :leap: Congrats to you and Pansy :stars: The picture came out a bit dark but I'm sure she is gorgeous  Lucky you with all your does


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah, a black mommy+ black baby+ dark bark at night+ not a great camera= dark picture


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tanyasue said:


> Yeah, a black mommy+ black baby+ dark bark at night+ not a great camera= dark picture


I know the feeling , lolol. How are the bouncingg babies and mommies today ?


----------



## Tanyasue (Jan 9, 2014)

All the babies are doing great! We went away for a few days, and I had 3 people checking on them throughout the day. When we got home I went to check on them before I even went inside ❤


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So sweet!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Adorable! It is great when all goes so well. Congratulations to all of you.


----------

